# how many amps



## gabeapp (Nov 6, 2012)

i was wondering how many amps are already being used by a 2012 cruze while on, i want to add a 42 amp jlaudio 500/1 bass amp on low input voltage, will the alternator have enough spare amps to run it? thanks in advance


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

If that's only 500 watts you will be fine 

I'm running 2 different amps now
A kicker zx350.4 
And a brz1200.1 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## gabeapp (Nov 6, 2012)

thanks alot but as u can tell from that question that im quite new to this stuff, but will the alternator handle it? like my friend is convinced that i will break the alternator or overload it because it cant handle it like can u tell me how many amps that the amp will use?


----------



## teacher38 (Sep 16, 2012)

You will be totally fine. The fuse for my amp is rated at 60 and I have absolutely no dimming or issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------

